# 601 won't run without choke pulled



## jimiller5 (Nov 28, 2014)

I have a 601 that won't run after it warms up without the choke pulled. Even then, it does not have much power. I've replaced the carb, fuel filter, fuel line, coil, points, condenser, intake manifold gasket, carb gasket, plugs, and plug wires. I've owned it 15 years and gotten real good service out of it up to now.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Does it have a strainer in the fuel tank and if so, Is it clear or clogged? Needing the choke pulled in order to keep running is almost always a fuel delivery problem. Whether it be a clogged main jet, float out of adjustment(if adjustable) Filter, Bad pump(if equipped with one) or restricted fuel line of filter strainer in the tank...

One additional possible problem could be a clogged vent in the fuel cap however, This potential problem would only show up after running the engine for a few minutes or longer.

Let us know what you find!!!


----------



## jimiller5 (Nov 28, 2014)

I put a rebuilt carb on it about a year ago and it ran fine for several months. I have replaced the fuel line and filter and I'm getting a good flow of gas to the carb. I have soaked the carb in Sea Foam and blown it out with compressed air. I couldn't get the jets out but they didn't seem to be blocked when I blew air into them. I'm getting a good spark and have checked the timing and reset the points. Also put a new battery in it.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

First thing to check is the fuel cap for a plugged vent. If it runs for a while, and then starts starving for fuel, you may be pulling a vacuum on your fuel tank. It depends how full the tank is to determine how long the engine will run before vacuum cause it to falter.

If you have an inline filter added to your system, that may be your problem. Many of these inline filters are designed to operate with fuel pump pressure. They can't keep up on gravity flow (~no pressure), so the engine will run OK for a short while, and then falter. 

Your tractor has a fuel screen attached to the shut off valve sticking up inside the fuel tank. If you have debris in the bottom of the tank, it can start to plug the screen (restricting flow), and drop off when the engine is shut off. 

If you have a sediment bowl, it has a fuel screen inside it.

You may also have a fuel screen at the inlet elbow of the carburetor.


----------



## jimiller5 (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks, I'll check all those out.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

ftorleans1 might be on to something with the float.... Get a wooden or rubber mallet ( or a short piece of 2 x 2) and smack the side of your carb to see if the float is stuck and causing the tractor to starve for fuel. Don't hit it so hard as to be removing miscellaneous engine parts... just enough to see if the float is sticking.


----------



## jimiller5 (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm pretty sure it's not the float. I've had it apart several times and cleaned it real good. I tested the float to make sure it isn't leaking and adjusted it to 1/4" from the top part of the carb.


----------



## jimiller5 (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm happy to report that the problem is solved. It was the gas filter. Thanks to all who responded.


----------

